
Ask HN: What is your shoe size? - waqasaday
Mine left feet is US 10.5 and right is US 10. Wondering if others in HN community has a different size of each foot.
======
PaulHoule
12 to 13 depending on the style of the shoe.

Most of the guys I know are 12+ and have a hard time buying shoes. I wonder if
people in China don't believe anybody has feet that big.

On the other hand, I often see that the smallest sizes are the last ones to be
sold out in online women's clothing stores and I wonder if vendors
underestimate the size of women.

------
jansho
This is such a Saturday question - until I realised from your bio that you
make shoes!

